# Applet als ausführbare JAR-Datei?



## Beanie (23. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
ja, der Titel verrät eigentlich schon alles ... ich habe ein Applet in ein .jar-File gepackt, und möchte dieses ausführen. Bei Applikationen hat das immer immer geklappt, meine Manifest-Datei ist so wie immer:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: meinApplet.class
Class-Path: . lib/meineLib1.jar lib/meineLib2.jar
/*Leerzeile*/
```

 - und trotzdem funktioniert es nicht.
Liegt es daran, dass nach einer main-Klasse gesucht wird, die beim Applet ja nicht vorhanden ist? Muss man also Applet zur Ausführung immer in eine HTML-Seite einbinden? Oder gibts da irgendeinen Trick, dass man sie doch von der ausführbaren JAR mit einem Applet Viewer starten kann?

Die Fehlermeldung, die ich bekomme, ist: Could not find main class. Program will exit.


----------



## Beanie (23. Dez 2007)

Ich würde mich übrigens auch damit zufriedengeben, wenn ich die JAR-Datei ausführe und sich eine HTML-Datei öffnet, welche das Applet einbindet. 
Funktioniert aber bei mir auch nicht, habe folgende HTML-Datei erstellt und sie mit ins JAR-File gepackt:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>Name</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
</head>

<body>
<applet 
	name="Appletname"
	code=Paket/Appletklasse.class 
	archive="meinArchiv.jar" 
	width="608" height="585" align="middle" border="1">
              </applet>
</body>
</html>
```
funktioniert auch, wenn ich die HTML-Datei im Dateisystem öffne, aber nicht aus dem JAR heraus.
Habe in der Manifest-Datei die HTML-Datei als Startdatei angegeben.
Naja, ich denke, der Dateipfad in der HTML-Datei ist auch falsch - aber ich habe keine Idee, wie ich das richtig hinbekomme? Und ob das überhaupt geht, oder ob Applets halt grundsätzlich nicht aus Jars heraus startbar sind? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Dez 2007)

Du brauchst eine sog. Appletication (sowohl Applet als auch Application).
Dazu musst du eine main Methode implementieren, die dann einen (J)Frame öffnet und dort das eigentliche (J)Applet  aufruft.
init, start, stop,... musst du auch selbst aufrufen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2007)

Hier mal ein einfaches Beispiel einer Appletcation. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18372


----------



## Beanie (25. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank, gute Idee, werde ich ausprobieren!


----------

